# TURKEY FRYER



## SteerCrazy (Oct 30, 2006)

Lookin to purchase a Turkey Fryer this year. Anyone have suggestions on the purchase? I am planning on using it ONLY for Turkey Frying once, maybe twice a year. Do I get a cheapie one, expensive one? Thanks


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

My buddy has the cheapie one. Cost about $30. I see them advertised for that price all the time. Cooked a bird in it last Thanksgiving. It came out great. If that's all your cooking in it ,that's what I'd shoot for.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought one at Lowes.  It does a good job. 

Seems like it was of the $60 variaty on sale.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 30, 2006)

MBF,

Just make sure the base is sturdy and if I was buying I would go with the 34 qt size pot instead of the 30, most birds are a little cramped in that 30 qt size. Besides let's you do a bigger bird, if you need to.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Brian, they are great! MBF, do like Bruce said and get the larger pot, you can do more with it. They are also great for steaming clams, lobsters and what not. I too am like you and I need a turkey on Thanksgiving, not a picnic!


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Bayou Classic with the 16 x 16 square (patio) burner.  Works great with the turkey pot, cast iron, etc.  I would buy another one in the future.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 31, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i've never had fried turkey.  is it really that good?  i have a hard time getting the picture if a huge chicken mcnugget out of my head.



They are great Brian, 15lb turkey in 45 minutes. Many people think it will be greasy but it's not, when that bird hits that hot oil, it seals the juices in and makes for one of the most moist, juiciest, crispy skinned bird you've ever had.

A little (a lot) labor intensive on the cleanup though.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 31, 2006)

What I looked for when I bought mine (I have two) was a sturdy base and a cast iron burner. One is taller than the other because I baught it for making turtle soup and chowder.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2006)

You can pick up a decent turkey frier just about anywhere.  My dad got me one for Christmas several years ago from Wal-Mart and it works perfectly fine.  I think he paid around $60 for it.  As said before, look for the larger pot and make sure the base is sturdy.  

Turkey friers are no more dangerous than frying chicken in your house a little common sense goes a long way.  That probably answers the reason why certain people have catastrophies when frying turkeys.   I've only fried a handful, but have been extremely happy with the results each time.  Here's a list of a couple things that helped me out and may help you.

1.  Pre-measure for oil by placing the turkey in the pot while still in the plastic.  Fill the pot with water just until the turkey is covered.  Pull the turkey out of the pot and where the water level is, is how much oil you should add.  This will prevent boil overs/fires.  

2.  Make sure the turkey is 100% thawed and relatively dry of water.  Ice crystals and/or water inside the bird WILL cause problems.  

3.  Do not attempt to fry the turkey on a deck, in garage or close to your house.  Obviously this is common sense, but thought I should say it anyways.  

4.  Use a reliable thermometer for the oil.

5.  Season the skin of the turkey after it comes out of the oil.  Seasoning before is pretty much and waste because 99% of the seasoning comes off during the frying process.  Injecting and seasoning under the skin is highly recommended.  

6.  Get some cheese cloth to filter and re-use the peanut oil.  Regardless of some opinions about peanut oil, it's one of the best oils for high temp frying and it costs more because it's better.  Not to make "yuppies use their visors" or however it was said.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

MBF don't skip on the fryer...like Bruce said..get a little bigger of the pot for turkeys and then get a smaller set up with a basket for doing wings, fries and everyother thing that can be deepfryed....my guess is that you will find yourself using it more than once a year if you get the exra basket...also...IMHO peanut oil is the way to go..and it can be bought at Sams or BJs......(we do deepfry days here at least twice a year....start in the morning with homemade donuts and coffe and then switch to beer and everything and anything that can be deepfryed...)


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

MBF...u say u will only be using it once a year.....we'll see...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> MBF...u say u will only be using it once a year.....we'll see...



Yeah, my wife is from Cape Cod and is use to the clam bakes. Could do me a clam bake here in "FARMLAND" kansas......


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

Clam bake....reminds me of my college days.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You can pick up a decent turkey frier just about anywhere.  My dad got me one for Christmas several years ago from Wal-Mart and it works perfectly fine.  I think he paid around $60 for it.  As said before, look for the larger pot and make sure the base is sturdy.
> 
> Turkey friers are no more dangerous than frying chicken in your house a little common sense goes a long way.  That probably answers the reason why certain people have catastrophies when frying turkeys.   I've only fried a handful, but have been extremely happy with the results each time.  Here's a list of a couple things that helped me out and may help you.
> 
> ...



Good advice....maybe season the bird with some Wolfe Rub Bold.....Most I've seen have some sturdy stands to them and again, I would probably be lookin at the 32-34qt size. Have a nice patio out back away from the house to fry the sucker in. Thanks again


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 31, 2006)

A couple of years ago(?), at an outdoor party, the "used" oil was dumped into a 55 gallon burn barrel. Burn barrel had a fire in it. Flames went 30ft into the air!

Town later passed an ordinance making it illegal to do that kind of thing.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

corndog said:
			
		

> MBF, what I have done w/ my frying outfit is go to an auto parts store and buy an alum. drip pan.  I place the burner on it and that will help catch the grease if there is any splatter.  It helps keep the grass alive.  Also here's another tip..before you drop the bird in the grease, cut off the fire!!!!!!!  That's is another safety deal that alot of people over look, along w/ having a fire extinguisher close by---outside w/ you---Then when the splattering has died down, then relight the flame.  I also season my oil by frying some bacon in it.  My pot also has several lines etched on the outside for the different sizes of birds I fry.  I hope this helps...



Thanks for the tip Corndog......Wittdog suggested I use my grill mats to cut down on splatter.

So let me get this correct. You fill the fryer with the designated amount of oil. Turn on the burner, which is hooked up to a propane tank??

Get your oil up to the right temp, cut the gas (figuratively and literally as well) lower the bird in the fryer then cover the top, fire up the fryer and cook.

How long does say a 15lb bird take to cook??

Thanks


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 31, 2006)

If doing it on your driveway.... Don't forget the extra oil to make your whole driveway uniform in case "some" gets spilled.

Heard that from someone here....sometime, somewhere. :twisted:


----------



## cflatt (Oct 31, 2006)

might even be worth a trip to your local wally world. the one here marked all of theirs 75-80% off just to get the room. havent done a turkey in mine yet, but did cook up some fish. I went and got a water heater pan to put mine in and put sand in that to catchc any drips/spills


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

cleglue had a nice post about a year ago in the frying section about frying a turkey......for anyone who needs a refresher  http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are going to pump up your bird, measure the amount of oil AFTER you pump it! The injection will add volumne to the bird and will in turn help make the oil spill over if you measured before. This happened to me a few weeks ago. I did have the burner off as I lowered the bird in and when I saw that it was gonna run over I stopped and got a pot and drained some of the oil out. It all wotked great from there. It was also a 18 pound bird so she was pretty big.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> If you are going to pump up your bird, measure the amount of oil AFTER you pump it! *The injection will add volumne to the bird and will in turn help make the oil spill over if you measured before.* This happened to me a few weeks ago. I did have the burner off as I lowered the bird in and when I saw that it was gonna run over I stopped and got a pot and drained some of the oil out. It all wotked great from there. *It was also a 18 pound bird so she was pretty big*.



Do you inject in the breast only? Thighs, legs??

How long did that take you to fry Nick??


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2el39psr]If you are going to pump up your bird, measure the amount of oil AFTER you pump it! *The injection will add volumne to the bird and will in turn help make the oil spill over if you measured before.* This happened to me a few weeks ago. I did have the burner off as I lowered the bird in and when I saw that it was gonna run over I stopped and got a pot and drained some of the oil out. It all wotked great from there. *It was also a 18 pound bird so she was pretty big*.



Do you inject in the breast only? Thighs, legs??

How long did that take you to fry Nick??[/quote:2el39psr]
Now I'm going from memory here....but I think the time is about 3 1/2 min a lb with a few minutes added for when you drop the turkey in and the oil temp drops.......I've injected the breast thighs and legs....about 1oz the legs, 2 oz in the thighs and a couple of oz a various spots of the breast...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm going from memory here....but I think the time is about 3 1/2 min a lb with a few minutes added for when you drop the turkey in and the oil temp drops.......I've injected the breast thighs and legs....about 1oz the legs, 2 oz in the thighs and a couple of oz a various spots of the breast...[/quote:32vb4cks]

I must have pumped close to a pint into that bird. Legs, thighs & breast. I have one of those big a$$ injecters with 12 holes in the needle. As far as cooking, I used 3 minutes per pound then started checking with a thermometer in the breast. It took about an hour for that bird. 
Here's is the injection that I used.

3 tablespoons melted butter
1/3 cup maple syrup
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2/3 cup chicken stock
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon garlic power
2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon Tabasco®, or to taste (optional)

Mix all ingredients together in a small suacepan over medium heat untill all ingredients are dissolved and well blended. Let cool to room temperature before injecting in the turkey. Before putting the marinade in the injector, whisk the mixture well to emulsify all the ingredients together.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm going from memory here....but I think the time is about 3 1/2 min a lb with a few minutes added for when you drop the turkey in and the oil temp drops.......I've injected the breast thighs and legs....about 1oz the legs, 2 oz in the thighs and a couple of oz a various spots of the breast...[/quote:2puq2p13]

I must have pumped close to a pint into that bird. Legs, thighs & breast. I have one of those big a$$ injecters with 12 holes in the needle. As far as cooking, I used 3 minutes per pound then started checking with a thermometer in the breast. It took about an hour for that bird. 
Here's is the injection that I used.

3 tablespoons melted butter
1/3 cup maple syrup
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2/3 cup chicken stock
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon garlic power
2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon Tabasco®, or to taste (optional)

Mix all ingredients together in a small suacepan over medium heat untill all ingredients are dissolved and well blended. Let cool to room temperature before injecting in the turkey. Before putting the marinade in the injector, whisk the mixture well to emulsify all the ingredients together.[/quote:2puq2p13]

1hr for an 18lb bird, not bad at all. I've got an injector but it's only got like 8 holes in it. Could you taste a difference with the injection? Is it worth injecting??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":12gf8g0g]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm going from memory here....but I think the time is about 3 1/2 min a lb with a few minutes added for when you drop the turkey in and the oil temp drops.......I've injected the breast thighs and legs....about 1oz the legs, 2 oz in the thighs and a couple of oz a various spots of the breast...[/quote:12gf8g0g]

I must have pumped close to a pint into that bird. Legs, thighs & breast. I have one of those big a$$ injecters with 12 holes in the needle. As far as cooking, I used 3 minutes per pound then started checking with a thermometer in the breast. It took about an hour for that bird. 
Here's is the injection that I used.

3 tablespoons melted butter
1/3 cup maple syrup
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2/3 cup chicken stock
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon garlic power
2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon Tabasco®, or to taste (optional)

Mix all ingredients together in a small suacepan over medium heat untill all ingredients are dissolved and well blended. Let cool to room temperature before injecting in the turkey. Before putting the marinade in the injector, whisk the mixture well to emulsify all the ingredients together.[/quote:12gf8g0g]

1hr for an 18lb bird, not bad at all. I've got an injector but it's only got like 8 holes in it. Could you taste a difference with the injection? Is it worth injecting??[/quote:12gf8g0g]

Definitly inject! That recipe had a great taste in the bird!


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2006)

Or try this one. http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u
Nick's is probably cheaper though.


----------



## john pen (Nov 1, 2006)

Ill add that Ive had a turkey frier for years. I dont fry turkeys anymore, mostly just because of the mess, but they are awesome. However, I do use my fryer burner to light my chimmney and use the kettle all the time for clams, wings, corn etc ! Id pass on a cheap one and get a good one. Once you have it you'll use it and it'll last forever...

Anyone done the garbage can turkey thing ? My brother in law made a stainless "can" and the bird always comes awesome..not as good as a smoked bird of course...


----------



## wittdog (Nov 1, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ill add that Ive had a turkey frier for years. I dont fry turkeys anymore, mostly just because of the mess, but they are awesome. However, I do use my fryer burner to light my chimmney and use the kettle all the time for clams, wings, corn etc ! Id pass on a cheap one and get a good one. Once you have it you'll use it and it'll last forever...
> 
> Anyone done the garbage can turkey thing ? My brother in law made a stainless "can" and the bird always comes awesome..not as good as a smoked bird of course...


I've had garbage can turkey and it was some of the best turkey I've ever eaten....part of that reason maybe we did it at work.......


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't own a turkey frier, but I have had deep fried turkey several times
MAN IS IT EVER TASTEY!

When you get yours, could you give us a call! I'll bring the beer
 
Cheers


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> I don't own a turkey frier, but I have had deep fried turkey several times
> MAN IS IT EVER TASTEY!
> 
> When you get yours, could you give us a call! I'll bring the beer
> ...



I'll take some pics and post 'em after the cook.....everyone I've talked to regarding a fried turkey and they say how great it is.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 1, 2006)

I would plan on doing more than one bird.  You will be amazed at the flavor and the wish you had done more than one.

I cannot bring myself to reuse the oil.  Its a big waste so I would make good use of it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I would plan on doing more than one bird.  You will be amazed at the flavor and the wish you had done more than one.
> 
> I cannot bring myself to reuse the oil.  Its a big waste so I would make good use of it.



That's a good idea, considering it will only take about an hour or so to fry it....great idea!! Thanks


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

My .02 is if you're just looking for a couple times a year a cheapy is fine BUT.....

Look through different styles and choose whichever one has the best and strongest rack for the turkey frame and hook to lift it out with...(the hook strength being the most important) I doubt the burner quality will make that much difference on limited use.

After your turkey cook you will find yourself experimenting with the cooker. Sometimes I pull mine out when doing "Q" and fire it up for deep fried vegetables...(awesome side dish)... the most use mine gets is filled with water and cooking corn-on-the-cob.....fires out a batch of corn in no time flat! Works great for lobsters and steamers too.

Added tip through experience..... put something under cooker to catch any spilled oil...as much as you try to not spill or boil over, there will probably be some. I have a 24"x24" metal pan sold for under your car in a garage to catch dripping oil from a car that I use under mine.

And I'm sure you know and most do...... but for those who don't and haven't seen or heard the horror stories...only use FRESH or COMPLETELY THAWED birds/food in your cooker.......frozen things WILL explode! into a flaming grease fire!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 1, 2006)

I followed someones advice many years ago concerning storing used oil.  I stored a cast iron pot full of oil covered in the fridge for about a week.

Needless to say moisture got in there and when the next fish fry began so did the fireworks.  When it was all over there was oil dripping from the ceiling.


----------



## Griff (Nov 1, 2006)

Cliff

That would have been a sight to see -- from a distance. What did the lady of the house have to say?

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 1, 2006)

I was young a stupid and at a cabin. Don't know who owned the house.  Thank goodness. 8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 1, 2006)

A.B.'s Gear for Your Kitchen, page 29:
"As of the writing, UL. Underwriters Laboratories does not certify any propane turkey fryer rig that I know of. That's because they're dangerous. They tip over, they cause fires, and let's face it, it's tough to get rid of several gallons of fry oil after one use. I would nver fry a turkey anyway. Even if it actually tasted good, which I don't thinkt it does, too many accidents happen".

The book also the terracotta smoker rig in it.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 1, 2006)

Oil...

How many uses can *you* get from say...your one pot?
Where/how do *YOU* usually dispose of the oil?
If I want to store the oil, after the cheesy cloth filter...how or what should it be stored in?
Say I have half a pot of oil and need to add more...can I mix used with new?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Well my old blacksmith horseshoeing bbq and chili cook pal fries turkeys for half the yups in this part of the county. He has em on a 30 min schedule to show up with a cardboard box and some newspapers to pick it up when it gets close to T-day.  He say to use the cheapest grease you can find and when it gets to looking bad throw it out and get some more.  Thats the best way to handle it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Nov 1, 2006)

timroy said:
			
		

> I wonder who might sell most of all the things you are looking for?  The right kind of pot will allow you to steam, boil and fry.  Get a burner large enough to support various size pots, stainless might be nice.  Don't forget the gloves to protect from burns.  The indoor turkey fryer is electric and can be use to fry just about anything.  I believe it will hold up to a 12lb bird.  Injectors are available in a variety of price ranges.  Like most things, you get what you pay for.



Well it took you long enough....  :roll:


----------



## Griff (Nov 1, 2006)

Here it is:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product ... U=14246240

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

I think mords had one of those and he said it didn't work to well. He tryed it indoors and it smoked the $hit out of the place and when he used it outside it wouldn't get the oil up to temp. BTW, where is mords? Anybody see or hear from him?


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product ... U=14246240
> 
> Griff


Thanks Griff


----------



## DaleP (Nov 2, 2006)

I have fried several turkeys and one recipe that we like is simple. Equal parts of garlic powder, black pepper, kosher salt. Stole this from Paula D from the food network. Makes a really tasty skin.


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I have fried several turkeys and one recipe that we like is simple. Equal parts of garlic powder, black pepper, kosher salt. Stole this from Paula D from the food network. Makes a really tasty skin.


"House Seasoning"


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 2, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well since you obviously a hard headed Kansas farmboy who aint gonna listen to reason...go buy the cheapest turkey gizmo they got at Academy Sports.  They usually get down to 25 bucks or so.  Go to Sams and buy the Creamy Heavy Duty frying oil from them. The peanut oil is utter nonsense invented for the purpose of parting dumb yups from their Platinum Visor Cards.  Fry till your grease gets dirty then have your mama in law dig a hole and bury the used grease in the backyard. Thats how I always done it.  Hope this helps.  If you just got eat them nasty critters..they much mo betta smoked than fried.  Actually they betta slow grilled over mesquite coals.  Dont even get me started on that subject or speaking of Rotesseses.  They expecting you at Academy.
> 
> bigwheel



MBFB
That is good advise, I won't buy peanut oil either(get's just as dirty as Creamy HD Fry oil does and needs to discarded for half the money). 

Larry you posted that you need to measure with water the level of oil by placing in the bird in the pot with plastic still on the bird, I find that method means I would have add oil to get it above the top of the bird while cooking. Remove the plastic, place bird in the pot and fill with water until it is just above the bird. Remove the bird from the pot, the water level with the bird removed gives you the correct level for the oil.

Me thinks there is some other motivation here other than BW responces to this thread, but what the hell do I know.

Jim


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

not to be ignorant..but what does the plastic on the bird have to do with needing more oil?...I do it the way you do Jim....I can't see how the plastic makes a difference...and this thread was locked this am...if memory serves


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim,
     I'm assuming you're saying you'd have to add more oil due to the space in the cavity of the bird??  Hasn't been the case with the handful of turkeys I've done.  Never had to add any additional oil to the pot in the ones I've done.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cavity shouldn't be an issue...cuz it's empty...it's the weight of the bird.....just thinking out loud here...


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 2, 2006)

If the Plastic is still sealed then it displaces the water and you can not fill the cavity, with very small birds it may not make a difference but as you get to bigger birds it would have to greatly effect the fill level.

Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm with you fellers.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 2, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I say you should fry the picinic....



Umm.........I hate to admit it but I did fry a butt one time...............................looked like an asteroid when I pulled it out.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but how did it taste?......Like ASS....     (that's not a knock on your cooking skills just a play on words..)


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Witt
Cause the cavity is empty is exactly why the measured level for the oil will change if it was measured with the plastic on, once the plastic is off the oil will then fill the void that was not present with the plastic on.

Larry and MBFB
As I said:  Me thinks there is some other motivation here other than BW responces to this thread, but what the hell do I know. 

Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 2, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> Witt
> Cause the cavity is empty is exactly why the measured level for the oil will change if it was measured with the plastic on, once the plastic is off the oil will then fill the void that was not present with the plastic on.
> 
> Larry and MBFB
> ...



Yeah, folks may have been pushed to their limits by others!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 2, 2006)

For one of those rare times, I agree with Minion.  I've tried the wrapped
turkey thing, and it doesn't work out.

  Now back our main argument....Jim, I'm telling you, there's no way
you can light just a few coals and hope they will ignite others for a long period of time.  I'm tired of arguing the point.  Just admit you're wrong.


----------



## cflatt (Nov 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Now back our main argument....Jim, I'm telling you, there's no way
> you can light just a few coals and hope they will ignite others for a long period of time.  I'm tired of arguing the point.  Just admit you're wrong.



Isnt that the Finney method ???   :roll:


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> For one of those rare times, I agree with Minion.  I've tried the wrapped
> turkey thing, and it doesn't work out.
> 
> Now back our main argument....Jim, I'm telling you, there's no way
> you can light just a few coals and hope they will ignite others for a long period of time.  I'm tired of arguing the point.  Just admit you're wrong.



Capt
Ok Your right, don't tell Weber cause there making it part of there new book coming out soon. They're even paying for the recipe and write up that is being published, let me get the cash before they find out.   
Jim


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right cflatt... The Finney "Fire Up" which Minion stole years ago and renamed.  Griff has been working on the suit for years.  He hardly has time to post recipes because of it. :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you named it the Finney Faulty Fire?


----------



## allie (Nov 3, 2006)

We don't have a charcoal chimney.  When we cook we light a good sized pile of coals, and let them burn to grey, then add our wood chunks or I used good sized piece of hickory on Wed.  Then when that starts burning down, we add more unlit coal to the pile.  We really don't have any problems holding temperature using Kingsford in this manner and the coals do take off.  It's working for us now.

We are going to get a charcoal chimney as soon as we're able to find one or make one, whichever the case may be.

Maybe I'm just lost on the whole conversation again....it jumps around so much!


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Brian
Weber is doing a book on Charcoal and wood fired cookers.
I don't believe Weber knew much about it.
Jim


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Jim..glad you stopped by.  Great tip on the wrapped vs unwrapped water displacement.  Maybe that is why I nearly burnt down my house that time. I prob measured the water whilsts it was still in the wrapper.  I only know anytime I mention to the warden about the possibility of frying a turkey she gets all hysterical and starts screaming and crying saying..no no no.  Cook it on the smoker. Wimmen are such emotional creatures huh? 

bigwheel


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 3, 2006)

BW 
I know when mine wants to have a logical conversation she starts it: I feel

Emotional they can be. Seems you can bring it out in male folks from time to time also.   
Jim


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeppers..the yankee yups who inhabit this place tends to be purty dang emotional too.  Fortunantly I is a sensitive 90's type guy..so I can normally converse with em purty well..cept when it comes to saying stuff they dont want to hear.  Whew..they act like a bunch of liberals sometimes huh? 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Yeppers..the yankee yups who inhabit this place tends to be purty dang emotional too.  Fortunantly I is a sensitive 90's type guy..so I can normally converse with em purty well..cept when it comes to saying stuff they dont want to hear.  Whew..they act like a bunch of liberals sometimes huh?
> 
> bigwheel


I feel your pain BW...unfortentually we are in the 2000's :P


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 3, 2006)

My wife gives me crap all the time cause when someone ask my opinion, I give it to them. She says it makes them feel bad when I don't tell them what they wanted to hear. OOPs sorry about that.

Jim


----------



## wittdog (Nov 3, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> My wife gives me crap all the time cause when someone ask my opinion, I give it to them. She says it makes them feel bad when I don't tell them what they wanted to hear. OOPs sorry about that.
> 
> Jim


If you don't want to hear it don't ask....I'm the same way...


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2006)

Great point.  Ok I is small town Texas po'white oil field trash.  Would you believe that?  

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Great point.  Ok I is small town Texas po'white oil field trash.  Would you believe that?
> 
> bigwheel


Now who would have thunk it?  BTW...not to start WWIV but the use of the smiley thingies..helps us Yankee Liberals understand when U is ribbing us.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2006)

Well see no..yall got it wrong here. Honest appraisals are often not a good plan. You must first determine whether the seeker is after confirmation or whether they axe for information.  For example if mama axe you how do her hair look? And you say it "look like caca"..you gonna be in a heap o trouble boy. She natrually wanting you to confirm her theory that it looks real good.  Now if some kindly old bag lady come up to you on a street corner and axe you how her hair looks afore she sets off for her jury trial...that would prob be a good time to reveal accurate information.  BBQ is notorious for looking for confirmation as opposed to information.  Somebody want me to tell the truth they got to get on their knees and beg for hours..then you never know when they lying.  Best strategy is just tell everybody its good.

bigwheel



jminion wrote: 
My wife gives me crap all the time cause when someone ask my opinion, I give it to them. She says it makes them feel bad when I don't tell them what they wanted to hear. OOPs sorry about that. 

Jim 

If you don't want to hear it don't ask....I'm the same way...


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 3, 2006)

BW
When the wife asks if her butt looks as big as one that just went by, my standard answer is " No Dear that one is large curd". Seems to make her happy for now. Of course that is subject to change.

Jim


----------



## wittdog (Nov 3, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> BW
> When the wife asks if her butt looks as big as one that just went by, my standard answer is " No Dear that one is large curd". Seems to make her happy for now. Of course that is subject to change.
> 
> Jim


Well I told my wife...don't ever ask me if your butt looks big...cuz you might not want to hear the answer...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 3, 2006)

My ex said she wanted to get a boob job, and I told her to save money
just rub her boobs with toilet paper.  She asked why, and I said
" cause it sure did wonders for your as s."


I'm telling you, wives have hated me for years.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2006)

Well not sure how I could wiggle into this conversation.  If I happen to spot a lady with a largish dirrerriiiee...I liable to let out a Wolf Whistle  I personally prefer the ones which as my daddy would say when he seen a coola blessed lady wearing tight pants walk by...Dang boy that looked like a big wet cow patty with a wagon track down the middle didnt it?  Course as a young and moldable child I would always answer..yeppers..sure do dont it? 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 3, 2006)

As always with answers to all questions, it's all in the delivery!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 3, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang boy that looked like a big wet cow patty with a wagon track down the middle didnt it? bigwheel



That is a good one. :ROFL


----------



## Wittdogs B (Nov 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My ex said she wanted to get a boob job, and I told her to save money
> just rub her boobs with toilet paper.  She asked why, and I said
> " cause it sure did wonders for your as s."
> 
> ...




 :ROFL 

Cappy invented alimony


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 4, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":29tbkw1t]My ex said she wanted to get a boob job, and I told her to save money
> just rub her boobs with toilet paper.  She asked why, and I said
> " cause it sure did wonders for your as s."
> 
> ...




 :ROFL 

Cappy invented alimony    [/quote:29tbkw1t]

He should try to improve on it though!


----------

